# Archery coming to NBC sports channel



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Nock Out premiers on NBC Sports July 26th 
A new archery show “Nock Out” is premiering on NBC Sports on July 26th at 1:00 PM EST. Several top ASA shooters are on hand and it should be fun to see their inaugural 10 weeks of competition. For more information on the show and the competitors:

Website: http://www.nockout.tv/ 
Season 1 contestants: http://www.nockout.tv/tv-show/contestants/ 
Promo video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=MlDm0S2fQhQ


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder! I went to set my DVR a couple of weeks ago, but it was still too far out for it to show up. Just set the series to record now.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Cool beans. I hope I remember to set my DVR, too. lain:


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't see that any of them have set the trail a blaze in ASA, should be a fun show to watch though. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

STRICNINE said:


> I don't see that any of them have set the trail a blaze in ASA, should be a fun show to watch though. Thanks for the heads up!


Connie Calloway has won 2 tournaments in Women's Pro this season.

Zelenda has had a great year in the ASA tournaments she has competed in. She has shot in two tourneys and has a 1st and a 5th in Women's K40.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't get that channel but maybe the website will have the shows


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

STRICNINE said:


> I don't see that any of them have set the trail a blaze in ASA, should be a fun show to watch though. Thanks for the heads up!


A few are spot type pros .....

I hope it's well received.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

NBC! I hope our TV sation channel carries it.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt Stutzman was a silver medalist in the Paralympics. He was born without arms.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
For a reminder. [ Later


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

My DVR is set to record the series. They better stay on the air :wink:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Thank you!!! Just set the DVR.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

What is the Channel number for this network on Directv ???


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I will have to look this up and see if I get the right channel. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like it is ch 220 on Direct and ch 159 on Dish. I don't get it with my current package.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Will it be on Time Warner Cable. Wonder what channel. [ Later


----------



## Stoo (Nov 22, 2010)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Will it be on Time Warner Cable. Wonder what channel. [ Later


Try this Unk, systems have different lineups even though they are all Time Warner.
http://tvlistings.timewarnercable.com/findTvListings/


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Could be archerys big break it needs!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

So, did anyone see the show that was on today????


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I really liked the first episode, the camera work was well done.


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

enjoyed it , hope archery catches on, on TV


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Enjoyed the first episode. DVR is set for the remainder of the series.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Any hi-lites?


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

It was REALLY good. Can't wait for the rest of them.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Not having cable sucks
Not having a cable bill is wonderful

I choose the later so will it be on the internet?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

kinda like Top Shot in its format. the "hostess" can't match the guy on Top Shot though...mostly field and fita shooters. there's one fellow who was born with no arms and he is downright awesome. Lancaster has an ad with Levi and his boy Landon...kinda cute but i think they ran it three times. the camera shows the shooter shooting and the arrow hitting the target, but they didn't have any shots from behind showing the flight of the arrow. except for the shoot down all the targets were field targets. i was surprised that they had that much trouble with a 45 yard shot.
still its a fun show and a real break from all those deer hunting shows.
got it set to record future shows.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The host is a former AT member....she used to hang out in mutantville with us back in the day. I was talking to her on Facebook during the show. I thought they did a good job but I'm hoping they introduce the shooters to us a little more as the show goes on. If we are to get non-archers interested they're going to have to "like" the contestants enough to keep watching.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

anyone got a link to the first episode? I missed it and can't find it on the replay listing.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> The host is a former AT member....she used to hang out in mutantville with us back in the day. I was talking to her on Facebook during the show. I thought they did a good job but I'm hoping they introduce the shooters to us a little more as the show goes on. If we are to get non-archers interested they're going to have to "like" the contestants enough to keep watching.


You mean, G33k?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bearlee said:


> Not having cable sucks
> Not having a cable bill is wonderful
> 
> I choose the later so will it be on the internet?


Cable sucks specially twc. Today is my last day of work for that dreaded company
My wife surprised me today with changing our package on dish so I can see the show


----------



## hunterchris (Jul 24, 2013)

sweet


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Kind of like Top shots but archery.
The guy with no arm's is an amazing shot.I hope he goes all the way.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> You mean, G33k?


Yup.....


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

reylamb said:


> Yup.....


Yes she's the one...our very own G33K.


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

Check out Matt's web site http://www.mattstutzman.com/


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Is this on Dish network anyplace?


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

trucker3573 said:


> Yeah I am pretty sure but in Michigan I know you have to have the most expensive channel package to get it.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. That isn't happening, it's too much already!


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

In Virginia it's on 159.... But idk if its a general package or what...


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

Just watched the promo from the website, haven't seen the show on tv yet but the promo was very cool. This will be dvr'd from now on.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

is the 2nd episode available somewhere on-line?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

this most recent episode had a mix of Top Shot and Survivor...team members plotting against each other, real or make believe conflict between the three men on the team and the one woman...seemed awfully staged to me. kind of a turnoff imho.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

After some more thinking on the "drama" issue, I feel that there needs to be some, otherwise it just becomes a shootoff--something you can see on any local shoot that's posted on youtube.

What I'd like to see is the added difficulty of a different bow added to the mix. Have a surprise stage where differenty bow types are used, be it recurve (various styles such as Asian with thumb hook, short hunting, Oly rig), long bow, have some with sights, some without (user can adjust sight as necesary--being numbered scale, easy to track)-- all off fingers of course; have a compound finger bow; have a day where you can't use range finders. Maybe a bird stage---I'd like to see how many can bust a target out of the sky--flue flue, bird points, no sights, off the fingers.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Got a link to episode 2 on-line?


----------



## Bullseyenail (Nov 12, 2010)

Not to be a buzz kill.. I am super excited about the show... but having some people use sliders (Dave Counsins) and others using fixed pins and others using a combination is not really fair competition. The lay out seems a bit rushed to make a show and was kind of bored after 10 min. I watched online so maybe it was the pilot and the real show was better. I shot Redding and I can say some of the folks on the show could have been chosen better or they could have provided them all the same type of equipment. It is like watching a pro take on a rank beginner. Not a lot of fun for us who are in to archery. I hope the general public likes it and will want to get out and shoot more! again IMO please no yelling at me : )


----------

